

Where are the mobile standing desks? [video] - creativetaboo
http://www.storkstand.com/

======
netfire
Interesting concept. I was slightly disturbed, however, watching the video
when it showed someone's hand way to close to moving bandsaw [1:49] and miter
saw [2:10] blades (what appears to be 1-2 inches away from the blade).

If you do use maker spaces, please learn how to use the equipment safely.
StorkStand, please edit these clips out of the video and try to keep your
fingers while helping others save their back!

------
kbenson
Wow. My first thought was "eh, mildly interesting." Then I saw it adjust and
move and it instantly clicked how ingenious this really is.

